# Found a 1920's Art Deco bottle today



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2013)

Found this one Today. Say's American Soda Water Mfg, co. on one side & Highland Park Mich. on the other side. Has a Patent  May 25 1926 also. Does anybody know anything about this bottle? Is it common or tough? Let me know, Curious. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2013)

Other side. LEON.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 22, 2013)

Thats a cool one. Never seen it before.


----------



## RCO (Sep 23, 2013)

I haven't seen the bottle before , definity a neat design and what was being used during the 1920's era . its so neat its definity gotta be worth something


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 23, 2013)

Cool bottle. Sorry I don't have any info on it for you.  I'm not trying to start up something again, but be careful about using the term 'art deco' it seems to upset some people. I have a 'Highland Park Ginger Ale'  ...................deco style bottle from Highland park MI. I'd like to find out if the are from the same company. Good find!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2013)

I got a Highland Park Ginger Ale bottle too. I asked about it about 5+ years ago in here. Can't remember what was said about it, Haven't seen the bottle since, box'd up somewhere. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 24, 2013)

Very unique looking bottle. I like it.


----------



## bottleopop (Sep 24, 2013)

This deco design is more commonly seen as a Mohr Brothers bottle from Toledo, Ohio.

 The patent looks like this.  Note that the actual bottle has a couple more parts.  The Mohr Brothers bottle is also like your bottle; not exactly like the patent.


----------



## carling (Sep 30, 2013)

Bottle also used by Marvel Beverage Co., Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2013)

mohr bros far left


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, Cool, I wouldn't be surprised if a few more Companies used it. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## etigerbaby (Jan 23, 2016)

carling said:


> Bottle also used by Marvel Beverage Co., Cleveland, Ohio.



Hello new to site...would like to know if you have any specific  information about this bottle...I too have one...any info. on the company...or specifications of the bottle...or what is on the bottom of the bottle...or the value of it? I found it while cleaning my grandparent storage room over their garage..it's just so unique & looks amazing.... Never seen anything like this before..can email me with any information you would be willing to share at ... etigerbaby6450@ gmail.com
Thank you


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice bottle.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 24, 2016)

deco designs were used and altered by lot's of company's , for example new grape and new icey . also the crackle design on this bottle can be found on big boy bottles.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 25, 2016)

beautiful bottle


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 25, 2016)

These are my favorites types of bottles. Very heavy and thick. I have a few myself. NU-GRAPE and BIG GUY sodas.
Great Find


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

I took a quick look around but so far the only thing I have found is that between 1926 and 1931 the American Soda Water Mfg. Co. was located at ... 

*16951 Hamilton Avenue - Highland Park, Michigan*


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 25, 2016)

These have a similar design, but the ripple appears a little larger


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

This is from Google Earth and what the address looks like today. The building on the far left is 16941 and the building on the right is 16953, so I'm guessing 16951 is the small building that says Beer and Wine ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's a picture of the bottle patent that bottleopop posted a link to. It was designed by Jerome P. Curran who was an assignor to the American Bottle Company of Toledo, Ohio. Curran design at least ten bottles, all of which for the American Bottle Company. The bottle might have a makers mark that could be either A.B.CO. or AB. The bottle was likely used by a lot of different bottlers As for the American Soda Water Mfg. Co., all I can find for them are a few listings with their address but nothing else - no owners name - no history - no nothing - zilch


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Let me try that patent image again and see if this one is larger ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

I just found this in a *1928* Detroit directory. The 16951 Hamilton Ave address is right, but I'm not sure if the Hamilton Ave address in Highland Park is the same as it is in Detroit, but I'm thinking it might be. I did a quick search for the name *Mooradian Maderos* but haven't found anything yet. Based on other references I've seen, the American Soda Water Mfg. Co. was definitely located at that address in 1928. But there was no specific listing for the company under that name in the 1928 directory.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

This is the closest listing I could find in the 1928-29 Detroit directory for the American Soda Water Mfg. Co. , but I'm not sure if its related ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Correction on the name ...

It reads backwards and is *Maderos Mooradian*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

P.S.

The 1928-29 directory listing for Maderos Mooradian might indicate that he was just an employee of the American Soda Water Mfg. Co. I do not know what the *(HP)* means!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Duh!  

(HP) stands for Highland Park!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Here is every bottler/bottling related listing in the 1928-29 Detroit directory. I don't see a match! Check it out - maybe I missed something ...

(1-3 of 4)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

(4 of 4)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

You can do your own Google searches, but I assure you there are numerous listings for the American Soda Water Mfg. Co. shown as being located in Highland Park between 1924 and 1931. I also found several other listings for the same company from 1916 when they were apparently located in Detroit proper. But regardless if they were located in Detroit or Highland Park, they should be listed in the 1928-29 directory, but they're not, which I cannot explain.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

I just noticed a name listed in the directory for the 16951 address. Its in the second bottler/bottling snippet under the name ...

Sahagian, Paul

That's the exact address I keep seeing on Google between 1924 and 1931 for the American Soda Water Mfg. Co.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Because Paul Sahagin is listed as a bottler of carbonated beverages and located at 16951 Hamilton Ave, Highland Park, Michigan, then he's got to be a clue of some sort.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Just for the record ...

Both of the snippets are from publications by the Michigan State Department of Agriculture

(And there are additional listings between 1924 and 1934 in similar publications) 

1.  *1924*
2.  *1931*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Typo Correction ...

I meant between 1924 and 1931 / not 1934 (no edit option  )

1931 is the latest listing I can find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't have a current account with Ancestry.com but am able to take a brief peek at things without paying. I was able to copy this but I won't know how it looks until I post it. Its for a Paul Sakagin (with a 'k' which I believe is a misspelling) from the Detroit *1930 U.S. Census* ...


Name: Paul Sakagian 
Age in 1930: 49 
Birth Year: 1881 
Gender: Male 
Race: White 
Birthplace: Armenia 
Marital Status: Married 
Relation to Head of House: Head 
Home in 1930: Highland Park, Wayne, Michigan 
Street Address: Hamilton Ave 
House Number in Cities or Towns: 16951 
Dwelling Number: 33 
Family Number: 78 
Home Owned or Rented: Rented 
Home Value: 40 
Radio Set: No 
Lives on Farm: No 
Age at First Marriage: 25 
Attended School: No 
Able to Read and Write: Yes 
Father's Birthplace: Armenia 
Mother's Birthplace: Armenia 
Language Spoken: Armenian 
Immigration Year: 1913 
Naturalization: Naturalized 
Able to Speak English: Yes 
Occupation: Manufacturer 
Industry: Soft Drink 
Class of Worker: Working on own account 
Employment: Yes 
Household Members 

Name

Age

Paul Sakagian 49 
Sarah Sakagian 37 
John Unreadable 27 
Mary Unreadable


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

P.S.

Where it says "Working on own account" means he was the owner operator!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's the same/similar bottle but by different bottlers ...


Clarksburg, West Virginia 

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/clarksburg-wv-west-virginia-art-deco-456506540


Seymour, Indiana

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1926-big-pal-bottle-from-the-seymour-bottling


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2016)

I found an earlier date for the American Soda Water Mfg. Co. in Detroit. 

1914

https://goo.gl/B2ZWP2


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2016)

P.S. 

Notice in the 1914 listing where it says "Red Pop"  -  I wonder if that's generic and refers to the color or if it was an actual brand?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2016)

hemihampton

Here's a summary of everything I was able to find regarding your bottle. It is slightly revised because I discovered the company also occupied the 16953 Hamilton Ave building at some point. I also found a later date for the company of 1932. Because Paul Sahagian immigrated to the United States in 1913, and the earliest date for the company is 1914, if it was in fact Paul Sahagian who founded the company, then it wouldn't surprise me if Mr. Sahagian was a bottler in Armenia before coming to the United States. Even though I haven't found confirmation for this, it would strike me as odd that someone with little or no bottling experience would all of a sudden establish a bottling plant so soon after arriving to the United States if he hadn't had some prior experience beforehand. Paul Sahagian was born in 1881 and was 33 years old in 1914. 



American Soda Water Manufacturing Company
16951-53 Hamilton Avenue
Highland Park (Detroit), Michigan


Owner:  Paul Sahagian
Born: Armenia 1881
Immigrated to United States 1913


1914:  Earliest date I can find for company
1928:  Paul Sahagian listed in Detroit directory under Bottlers-Carbonated Beverages  
1930:  Paul Sahagian listed in Detroit U.S. Census as soft drink manufacture
1932:  Latest date I can find for company 


Deco Design Soda Bottle Used by Company


Patented: May 25, 1926
By:  Jerome P Curran
Assignor to American Bottle Company - Toledo, Ohio
Makers Marks:  A.B.CO. -  AB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2016)

Regarding the "Red Pop" question ...

In the early days the term red pop was a generic reference for variations of "Strawberry" Soda Pop. 

Interesting Side Note:  The Faygo brand, which was founded by the Fiegenson Brothers in Detroit, Michigan in 1907, officially renamed their strawberry soda to "Redpop" in the 1960s. It is still available today!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2016)

P.S.

Notice in the 1914 link I posted that the Feigenson Brothers are listed on the same page as the American Soda Water Mfg. Co. The Feigenson Brothers listing also shows a "red pop" as having been tested. I wonder if this is where Faygo came up with the "Redpop" name in the 1960s.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 27, 2016)

Interesting tread , Bob! When you have time, take a look at this 'QUALITY BEVERAGE' from Brookhaven , Mississippi. Quality Beverages has a long history here in the south. This one is marked: BIG BOTTLE PURE SUGAR , NOV.6, 1923 patent date, and ROOT 30 on the heel. Looks like several other Art Deco bottles around here, including : HOME and NU ICY. Thanks.


----------

